

Ants self-medicate on toxins when sick - snake117
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-08/21/ants-eat-poison-to-survive-self-medicate

======
tomcampbell
Pretty sure this is what I'm going when I drink Mountain Dew Throwback when
I'm sick. Or late for a deadline. Or stressed.

